# 10 Puppies



## MotherOfChickens (27 July 2017)

anyone else watching? first I've seen it and on the whole thought it quite sweet-while showing the hard work involved. woman with the goldie though, is irritating in the extreme-not surprised kids and dog take no notice of her but find it hard to watch her hauling the poor pup about and screeching at her all the time.


----------



## Clodagh (27 July 2017)

I decided to save my sanity and opt out.


----------



## MotherOfChickens (27 July 2017)

I probably should have done that! 
the guy with the podenco cross was lovely and that dog will want for nothing but I expect the goldie to be a complete nightmare in a few months. it was cool seeing the collie and the early search and rescue training though.


----------



## JennBags (27 July 2017)

I wanted to watch it but our Westie jumps up at any animals on the tv and I don't want to be shouting at her tonight!


----------



## Chiffy (27 July 2017)

I switched on about half way through. The woman with the Goldie pup needed it removing from her care. How could they film her treating it like that. I felt sorry for her children too, no wonder they ignored her.
Ofcourse children will help with dogs. My grandchildren of 4 and 6 are excellent.


----------



## MotherOfChickens (27 July 2017)

Chiffy said:



			Ofcourse children will help with dogs. My grandchildren of 4 and 6 are excellent.
		
Click to expand...

tbf tweens with tech are more difficult  but yes, she's dreadful and I very much felt like she would have lost her temper off camera.


----------



## RunToEarth (27 July 2017)

I had to switch off because of the woman with the GR. I am tired and over emotional and it was sending me over the edge. Poor pup.


----------



## MyBoyChe (28 July 2017)

The woman with the GR was annoying me too, how many different commands was she giving it an once, poor thing.  I had to laugh when it was playing in the borders and getting covered in mud though, it seemed to be delightfully indifferent to her instructing it in how to behave!!  Seriously though, I do fear this particular pup is in danger of ending up as a rehome, one or two things she said worried me, something along the lines of "I like the idea of having something that will listen to me" in particular   We shall see!!


----------



## Parly (28 July 2017)

Someone will need to fill me in on this one cos I have no idea what this is :confused3:


----------



## Harleygirl (28 July 2017)

I loved Pedro! The woman with the GR drove me absolutely bananas though. Literally just shouting at the pup, dragging it around, etc. Sure it's their first dog but like would ya not read up on puppies and training etc. before getting one as a family pet?! And of course her tweens would "help" for a while before getting bored/annoyed with a puppy being a puppy and then go back to their electronics. I was a bit worried that the pup might not have come from a great breeder due to her nervousness. I also loved Jura the search and rescue pup. She was gorgeous and super smart. She looks like she'd be well able to do the job. The fully trained S&R dog was amazing. I hated the girl with the chihuahuas...


----------



## Sprout (28 July 2017)

That woman with the poor GR should NEVER be allowed to have a dog, she is ruining a beautiful pup and blaming it for all her own inadequacies.  I hope it ends up in the home it deserves.

Jura is going to have a great working life.


----------



## Parly (28 July 2017)

What's "10 Puppies" I'm lost?!


----------



## MotherOfChickens (28 July 2017)

Parly said:



			What's "10 Puppies" I'm lost?!
		
Click to expand...

its a tv series, BBC2 I think. follows 10 puppies (fancy!) for the first year or something.


----------



## MotherOfChickens (28 July 2017)

Harleygirl said:



			I loved Pedro! The woman with the GR drove me absolutely bananas though. Literally just shouting at the pup, dragging it around, etc. Sure it's their first dog but like would ya not read up on puppies and training etc. before getting one as a family pet?! And of course her tweens would "help" for a while before getting bored/annoyed with a puppy being a puppy and then go back to their electronics. I was a bit worried that the pup might not have come from a great breeder due to her nervousness. I also loved Jura the search and rescue pup. She was gorgeous and super smart. She looks like she'd be well able to do the job. The fully trained S&R dog was amazing. I hated the girl with the chihuahuas...
		
Click to expand...

I know a couple of first time opwners with show bred GRs in my area-they used to come on play dates with mine. they're exuberant but also quite sensitive dogs that can be a bit stubborn - possibly not the best choice for a first time owner-especially one that nags and has a short fuse.


----------



## Widgeon (28 July 2017)

MotherOfChickens said:



			they're exuberant but also quite sensitive dogs that can be a bit stubborn - possibly not the best choice for a first time owner-especially one that nags and has a short fuse.
		
Click to expand...

This makes me laugh because there is someone to say this about every breed or cross under the sun (this is no dig at you saying it about show bred GRs though) - I've come to the conclusion that there is no perfect choice for a first time (or any) owner, you just have to pick a breed or line whose quirks and unique traits happen to fit in with your circumstances. I've always thought that a GR would be a very nice first dog because they're so kind and fun to be around (I have no experience of show breds though, just pet bred, if there is such a thing, so I take your point about this) but for various reasons we have ended up settling on something very different because he suits our lifestyle better and we can make him happy.

I haven't watched the show and am kind of intrigued to find out how bad exactly this woman is....not going to google it though because it will probably make me cry. Might save it up as "TV to watch when OH is not at home"!


----------



## MotherOfChickens (28 July 2017)

lol, well you arent wrong. I love my GR, he's working bred and very trainable-maybe these show bred dogs would be too, I dont know what the environment is like at home. 

cant help but think though, a smalerl mutt might be esier for most to manage than a 35kg dog that wants to be in everyboy's laps or that they aren't able to teach to walk nicely on a lead.  I see alot of GRs like this in town and its a shame, because as you say they are such kind, fun, happy dogs (although 99% of dog breeds are happy-they're dogs ) And I think that any breed that is bred to have a close working relationship with a handler must by dint be sensitive -and if you've not had a dog before and dont have enough help that might come as a surprise. there are those though, bred to be companions only-maybe people should start with them. 

by example-friend of a friend got a GSP puppy-husband could not handle this dog at all, to the point that our friends asked us for advice because he was regularly getting frustrated and losing his temper with it. he was eventualy persuaded to rehome it and they have a cavalier now (although I recommended they get a cat instead!)-he absolutely adores her and all seem very happy by all accounts.


----------



## Parly (28 July 2017)

MotherOfChickens said:



			its a tv series, BBC2 I think. follows 10 puppies (fancy!) for the first year or something.
		
Click to expand...

Oooh thanking you kindly I just found it and saved to iPlayer for later    Have a feeling I'm gonna end up shouting at the TV and wanting to go and steal all the dogs away from stupid owners in the dead of night though.


----------



## PucciNPoni (28 July 2017)

OMG glad it's not just me that thought the GR was a liability!  Very well meaning but utterly clueless.  Thought the behaviourist with the Chihuahua owner was a bit harsh.  Thought she was coping rather well once she had some help, so why would a third dog in the mix be such a disaster? I should have thought a more age appropriate mate for the bitch was a good idea, personally.  I was laughing at Pedro taking the utter piss out of his new owners, couldn't believe he thought his fencing was going to keep anything in at all.

I found myself just getting really annoyed watching most of it, to be honest.

I did find a show that I thought really good though - Dogs Might Fly

I recorded it off the box sets to watch, so put that on after the 10 Puppies thing.  Really interesting watching the selection process  - from different approaches.  Mostly they were saying the same thing, but in a slightly different way.  I realise this is an older series but I'm looking forward to seeing how it ends so don't anyone spoil it for me please LOL


----------



## splashgirl45 (28 July 2017)

i watched some of it but the woman with the gr really made me mad.  even before she got the dog i wasnt drawn to her.  love the people with the podenco, he has found a lovely home.  couldnt believe how little the chi owner seemed to know about dogs behaviour and felt really sorry for the older chi.....will try and watch next time to see if it improves...


----------



## MyBoyChe (28 July 2017)

PP, I thought the same actually, getting another younger playmate for Chloe seemed to make sense.  They will grow old together hopefully so they will always be well suited.  Had to laugh at Pedros exploits, he seems a genuinely nice dog, very waggy and very snuggly, just a little wilful.  Im sure the three of them will get on really well, lovely couple with a great attitude.


----------



## Moobli (28 July 2017)

I watched it, but got very irritated very quickly with the GR woman too.  I was trying to give her the benefit of the doubt as she is a first time dog owner and puppies are extremely hard work but I really think she needs to get some help and guidance very quickly from a professional before she ruins a lovely dog.

I really enjoyed seeing the border collie pup and I am sure Jura will make a great SAR dog and have a brilliant life.  

The Chis - well, what can I say!  And loved the Spanish dog and his people and think he will also have a great life.


----------



## Cinnamontoast (29 July 2017)

I dunno, the GR woman had me cringing and almost sympathising at the same time. I've never had a pup that wouldn't walk except the initial wtf struggle with a lead. Everything else was just normal cheeky pup. I wonder if she or the breeder chose the pup? I'm amazed at her total lack of knowledge about travelling and training. 

I actually think the chi owner had the right idea about getting another, but the last scene showed a calm puppy and a happy older dog. Maybe taking it for an actual walk on the ground helped to wear it out!


----------



## Harleygirl (3 August 2017)

Back on again...the family with all the kids and the cocker pup are doing my head in! The pup/3 year old child combination is a recipe for disaster! The kid won't leave her alone despite what the parents say and she keeps battering the poor pup, dragging her around, climbing into her crate etc. The pup has already nipped a few times so she's clearly very unhappy but the family isn't getting it!! &#55357;&#56865;&#55357;&#56865;&#55357;&#56865;


----------



## honetpot (3 August 2017)

I wish it would nip the dad, hard. Then perhaps it will get rehomed while there is time. When will they learn a puppy is not a toy. Argh!!!


----------



## Moobli (3 August 2017)

I felt so sorry for Poppy.  The kids all adore her ... but the parents really need to put a stop to them pestering her and learn to leave her alone when she wants to sleep.  I thought the dad was reasonably sensible and I am sure Poppy will have a lovely life with them.

So pleased for Jura and her handler who made the grade to start training with SARDA - and what a lovely Malinois who was being tested too.

I must say I fear for the lady in the flat who wants a big dog and who has chosen a Leonberger!  She seems far too excitable and high ... I can see disaster looming there (but hope I am wrong).


----------



## scats (3 August 2017)

That 3 year old child was driving me mad with that puppy, the poor thing wanted a break and she wouldn't let up.  I thought he puppy was actually superbly behaved and clearly didn't want to bite the little girl, but didn't have much choice!


----------



## JennBags (3 August 2017)

WorkingGSD said:



			I felt so sorry for Poppy.  The kids all adore her ... but the parents really need to put a stop to them pestering her and learn to leave her alone when she wants to sleep.  I thought the dad was reasonably sensible and I am sure Poppy will have a lovely life with them.

So pleased for Jura and her handler who made the grade to start training with SARDA - and what a lovely Malinois who was being tested too.

I must say I fear for the lady in the flat who wants a big dog and who has chosen a Leonberger!  She seems far too excitable and high ... I can see disaster looming there (but hope I am wrong).
		
Click to expand...

Exactly my thoughts all round. Didn't watch last week's episode but Mr JB insisted we watch this weeks instalment, wish we hadn't as it just made us think of Woolfie and it feels so unfair that these bloody idiots have their lovely puppies when we don't have ours.


----------



## honetpot (4 August 2017)

scats said:



			That 3 year old child was driving me mad with that puppy, the poor thing wanted a break and she wouldn't let up.  I thought he puppy was actually superbly behaved and clearly didn't want to bite the little girl, but didn't have much choice!
		
Click to expand...

 I did wonder who was the most stupid, the parents for letting it happen or the camera crew for watching it happen and not intervening. If that child ended up being bitten in the face and scarred or worse, who could be deemed as negligent after it had nipped the first time.


----------



## MyBoyChe (4 August 2017)

Im not sure whether Im being overly harsh but the dog behaviourist, surely she shouldnt be encouraging the woman in the flat to even consider a dog, let alone a huge dog!!  What happens on the day you are stuck in bed with an upset tum or flu and cant manage to drag yourself to the loo, let alone take the dog out??  You might just about get away with house training a tiny toy breed to use a toilet pad or litter tray, even then IMO its wrong to keep a dog (or a cat) in a flat,  but I just cant see how a big dog is going to be happy   Im afraid I wanted to give that 3yr old a smack on the legs (not very PC, I know, I know) but felt so sorry for the dog, fortunately by the end of the prog they seemed to have found a better balance.  If I was lost on a mountain it would be quite nice to be rescued by the lovely Will and Jura .  Still undecided about Lola, again, they seemed to be coping better but Im stillnot sure they are really "dog" people.


----------



## MotherOfChickens (4 August 2017)

MyBoyChe said:



			Im not sure whether Im being overly harsh but the dog behaviourist, surely she shouldnt be encouraging the woman in the flat to even consider a dog, let alone a huge dog!!  What happens on the day you are stuck in bed with an upset tum or flu and cant manage to drag yourself to the loo, let alone take the dog out??
		
Click to expand...

really? people all over the world keep dogs in apartments.  I kept a collie in a flat all through my PhD and house trained a setter pup in one before we moved two months later. what do you do when you are ill? you do what you have to and take the dog out. There are different ways of keeping dogs well-same as horses.


----------



## MyBoyChe (4 August 2017)

Interesting MoC, most blocks of flats and apartments near us have clauses from the management company stating no pets.  I cannot imagine how you would manage to house train a dog,  following the logic that you need to pop it outside on a regular basis and often the easiest way is to scoop it up in your arms and rush out to the back garden, certainly after it has been sleeping!  Trying to imagine getting out from a first floor flat, hoping noone is blocking your way or the pup has an accident en route.  When I lived alone and had a dog there were a few times I was extremely grateful I was able to leave my back door open so the dog could wander in and out freely and I didnt have to worry about toilet breaks at specific times.  I appreciate that there are many different ways to keep a dog, I honestly cannot think that a big dog living in what looked like quite a small flat, is very sensible though


----------



## MotherOfChickens (4 August 2017)

if you live in Edinburgh you're likely to live in a tenement building. they arent high rises but I was on the second floor and managed it-that pup never had an accident indoors. is it ideal? no-but there will be people keeping dogs well and those keeping them badly in flats-just like there are those that turf them out in small, boring gardens on their own to bark for hours.

I'd not have either breed she was looking at tbh even at my place!


----------



## Moobli (4 August 2017)

JennBags said:



			Exactly my thoughts all round. Didn't watch last week's episode but Mr JB insisted we watch this weeks instalment, wish we hadn't as it just made us think of Woolfie and it feels so unfair that these bloody idiots have their lovely puppies when we don't have ours.
		
Click to expand...

  Life is so unfair.  How are you doing?


----------



## eatmyshorts (4 August 2017)

Don't quite agree with MyBoyChe but perhaps the lady in the flat could have been better advised. A leonberger isn't the breed to spring to mind when having a dog in a flat (a collie neither, but of course it depends on the owner as MoC proves - i rehomed a GSP to a flat & she has a superb life - a lot of rescues would have failed that homecheck, if it had even got that far). 

I really hope Poppy's family work a bit more on teaching their child to respect the puppy's space - it would appear to be an accident waiting to happen, poor pup, & we all know who will pay the price in the long run if things don't change :-(  

I  guess at least the lady with the GR seems to be trying.


----------



## Moobli (4 August 2017)

MyBoyChe said:



			Im not sure whether Im being overly harsh but the dog behaviourist, surely she shouldnt be encouraging the woman in the flat to even consider a dog, let alone a huge dog!!  What happens on the day you are stuck in bed with an upset tum or flu and cant manage to drag yourself to the loo, let alone take the dog out??  You might just about get away with house training a tiny toy breed to use a toilet pad or litter tray, even then IMO its wrong to keep a dog (or a cat) in a flat,  but I just cant see how a big dog is going to be happy   Im afraid I wanted to give that 3yr old a smack on the legs (not very PC, I know, I know) but felt so sorry for the dog, fortunately by the end of the prog they seemed to have found a better balance.  If I was lost on a mountain it would be quite nice to be rescued by the lovely Will and Jura .  Still undecided about Lola, again, they seemed to be coping better but Im stillnot sure they are really "dog" people.
		
Click to expand...

I was also surprised the dog behaviourist didn't suggest a smaller, more easily managed breed - but I thought it was a good idea to bring a large, boisterous Great Dane in to show her a snippet of how life would be with a huge dog in a small flat.  I won't be surprised if she ends up only keeping the pup for a short time before realising it is too much for her .... but that is just the impression I get from her personality.  Hopefully I am wrong and she will make a superb dog owner.  As MoC has said, it is harder to keep a dog well in a flat but it can be done successfully.  There are good and bad dog owners in all situations.  Having said that, I don't think I would be happy selling a working or large breed dog into a flat situation unless the owner proved to me they were exceptional dog owners.


----------



## MyBoyChe (4 August 2017)

That thought also entered my head, I think from the trailer for next week she ends up with a leon pup.  I dont know the breed but I dont think they would be bred in huge numbers, surely the breeder would do some sort of check on where there pups were going.  I know some of the backyard breeders are only it in for the cash and dont give 2 hoots but I would like to think that "proper" breeders do have some sort of vested interest in putting a pup in a good environment.  That said, Im sure whoever sold the cocker thought the situation sounded ideal, family home, loads of space and so far, thats not looking wonderful is it!  As MoC says, its more about the owner really, we all find ourselves in less than ideal situations sometimes, its about dealing with it and doing the best thing for our animals.  Try as I might though, I cant see a good outcome for the lady in the flat, not with a huge dog anyway


----------



## Clodagh (4 August 2017)

My mum has rehomed several border collies, usually ex pets with issues, and she hasn't had a garden for 40 odd years. It can be done, but you need to be a committed and experienced dog owner. Having put my two pennies worth in I haven't watched the program so don't know what I am talking about!


----------



## oldie48 (4 August 2017)

Sat and watched last night's prog and enjoyed it. I think people are brave to go on a show like that and at least it seems they will get help if and when things go awry. Lola's mum was not deliberately unkind just completely clueless and I was so pleased to see her responding to help and guidance. I think what you have to remember when watching a prog like this is that it is edited to make it interesting to viewers and the general viewing public probably wouldn't get much out of seeing all the good stuff so the focus is on what is going wrong. If it helps to educate a few first dog owners then it will do a good job. Unless you were brought up around dogs as a child everyone has to be a first timer and it's impossible to imagine what hard work a puppy can be and training isn't instinctive to everyone, certainly wasn't with me. We were first timers 17 years ago and went into it in blissful ignorance, made some mistakes but ended up with both our dogs being relatively well trained and certainly very happy, friendly well balanced dogs. I'm looking forward to the next episode and will watch it with 10 week old Stanley on my lap so he can see how well behaved he is!


----------



## Snuffles (4 August 2017)

The Gordon I have just taken in has lived in an apartment most of her life.(whats the difference between an apartment and a flat anyway)
She is very well trained and been looked after beautifully, and was owners first and only dog, so it can be done !


----------



## splashgirl45 (4 August 2017)

i was pleased to see the woman with the gr was taking notice of the instructions and looks like they are getting on better.  couldnt believe the excitable woman who wants a large dog to sleep on the bed with her,  i fear this will be a disaster....loved poppy and thought she was such a lovely puppy for putting up with that child(who i would also have slapped!!!) hopefully they have now made the children aware of what they should be doing and will enforce it....loved jura and her owner..


----------



## madmav (4 August 2017)

Have only just caught up with this. The editing is a bit obvious. Pup biting annoying toddler. Now it's all sweet. Likewise the retriever and dippy owner. Miraculously sorted. But did love highlands rescue guy with border collie. But as for the woman wanting a large dog to fill her bed....omg


----------



## Cinnamontoast (5 August 2017)

Omg, the toddler with the cocker! :mad3: I would have been really cross with her and the parents just weren't reacting or supervising properly. The way she was yanking the puppy round made me very angry. I think the dog gate was a brilliant idea and finally, she seemed to be left alone now when sleeping, thank god. 

Woman in flat talking about wanting a romantic meal and bottle of wine with the dog, wtaf?! Is she mad?


----------



## oldie48 (5 August 2017)

cinnamontoast said:



			Woman in flat talking about wanting a romantic meal and bottle of wine with the dog, wtaf?! Is she mad?
		
Click to expand...

Yup, probably but lots of good dog owners re completely barking.


----------



## Nici (5 August 2017)

I just started watching. 
That show is wonderful! Lucky search and rescue doggie. 
I felt terrible for the girl from the nail salon who grieved for her dead dog.
The golden retriever lady was off to such a good start, with such good resolutions, before she was completely overwhelmed by the puppy.


----------



## Widgeon (6 August 2017)

Well, MY puppy has just weed on the kitchen floor because I had the gall to be in the house and giving him less than my 100% undivided attention. He is in his crate in disgrace / to calm down and I am going to watch the first episode in the hope that it will make me feel less of an incompetent dog owner, relatively speaking.


----------



## Widgeon (6 August 2017)

Twenty minutes in and here are my initial thoughts...

1. Octavia, Albert and Isadora? Goodness.
2. How are these people's homes so immaculate?
3. I'm glad we've got our puppy BEFORE we have kids
4. These people's house is SO enormous that it takes five actual minutes to carry a pooping puppy from the kitchen to the back door!
5. I feel sorry for this poor lady with the GR, I don't think she knew what on earth she was letting herself in for and she doesn't seem to particularly like dogs anyway....
6. Will and Jura make me feel inadequate (except the bit where she sodded off across the mountain, that made me happier)
7. GREAT DANES OH THE DROOL
8. At least our dog walks when we take him out for a walk.

I feel so much better already!


----------



## Crugeran Celt (6 August 2017)

Some of this programme has driven me mad, I cannot believe how completely inept some people are. Training a dog is not rocket science and if you have had children and dealt with a toddler it's much the same, consistency,  consistency and the same again. The GR is such a beautiful dog and could be such a dream to own but really what is that woman like? Not surprised she has such little control over her children as well as the dog. The lady in the flat made me laugh but think she may end up with a very dominant dog on her hands. It's amazing how little research people do before getting a dog when they have never owned one before. I think you can always tell someone who has been brought up with animals and someone who has given in to their childrens demands for a dog. Glad these owners have the help of a professional as I am sure most of them would have beenn given up without this help.


----------



## Patchworkpony (10 August 2017)

Woman in flat does nothing but scream at her poor puppy!


----------



## Cinnamontoast (10 August 2017)

She's very hysterical, isn't she? Lots of high squeaking, guaranteed to wind up the puppy. It was pathetic at the puppy class, just because it had a poo! She doesn't seem to be coping. 

I'm interested to see how the lab works out, it does seem to be a calming influence on that little boy. 

That little pug lives near me, in the old converted orphanage. It's a shame nothing was mentioned about the brachy issues.


----------



## oldie48 (11 August 2017)

Poor Shiva and owner, I was so sad to see them on the long journey home, was there no-one who could have driven them home? Owner may be barking mad and shrill but I really want her to succeed, so fingers crossed that the "expert" gets her on track.
Stanley (10 wks) watched the pug with envy and asked me why he was in bed with the bosses, he hasn't even been upstairs (and nor will he). However when I explained Butch had to earn his keep whereas he was a complete freeloader, he went off to his crate for a kip I don't think he'd take to being dressed up.
The family with the lab was inspirational, my goodness I was humbled by the mother and the older lad. I really look forward to seeing more of the family and the lovely dog.


----------



## Amye (11 August 2017)

I think I liked this episode better than the rest, or it frustrated me less! Shiva's owner is a bit clueless, but she frustrated me less than the GR owner from the other episodes. Might have just been the way it was edited but I think the dog trainer could have been a bit friendlier with her and tried to help her a bit more when it was clear she was struggling. i can understand the tears, if all the other dogs look perfectly well behaved she probably felt really frustrated and I can understand where you get tears from that.

Whilst I don't think I'd dress my dog up little Butch was ace! The woman with the 5 kids and puppy was trying really hard to get a pup to match her family and I commend that - I hope he does really help her little boy


----------



## Chiffy (11 August 2017)

I just can't stay watching this series. I have tried for a bit every week, but most of the owners are clueless and it borders on the cruel. That poor puppy on the train being lumped about and not even held properly. Then that ridiculous woman screamed when it peed and pood. I couldn't watch any more which may have meant I missed some better bits.


----------



## MotherOfChickens (11 August 2017)

Chiffy said:



			I just can't stay watching this series. I have tried for a bit every week, but most of the owners are clueless and it borders on the cruel. That poor puppy on the train being lumped about and not even held properly. Then that ridiculous woman screamed when it peed and pood. I couldn't watch any more which may have meant I missed some better bits.
		
Click to expand...

even my OH said to me when she started crying 'ffs, turn this off I am about to get angry' lol. She's what happens when someone does no research at all and takes everything an animal does personally. I'm sure next week they'll show it getting worse and then the behaviourist will be sent in.

I think the pug's owners need shot.


----------



## Shoei (11 August 2017)

Can someone tell me... I only caught the end and it's really bugging me!  What breed is Shiva!


----------



## Widgeon (11 August 2017)

Shoei said:



			Can someone tell me... I only caught the end and it's really bugging me!  What breed is Shiva!
		
Click to expand...

Leonberger....no I'd never heard of them either. And yes, she probably is going to get almost as big as Google would suggest!


----------



## Shoei (11 August 2017)

Widgeon said:



			Leonberger....no I'd never heard of them either. And yes, she probably is going to get almost as big as Google would suggest!
		
Click to expand...

THATS IT!!!!! Thanks it had been driving me mad, I new the breed but just couldn't remember the name!

Without having seen the start.... I have no idea why she would pick that breed with her experience/situation!


----------



## Widgeon (11 August 2017)

Shoei said:



			THATS IT!!!!! Thanks it had been driving me mad, I new the breed but just couldn't remember the name!

Without having seen the start.... I have no idea why she would pick that breed with her experience/situation!
		
Click to expand...

I have seen the start, and I still have no idea why she picked that breed. I think she wants it to sleep in her bed with her and provide her with companionship. I am not going to make any public comment on this except to say that she seems nice but rather eccentric, very much lacking in common sense and dog knowledge, and I'm a bit worried that she's going to raise a monster that controls her life. And the lives of everyone in her flats.*

*obviously this won't happen because it's a TV show and it will all be happy with cuddles in the end, but I am slightly bothered by the fact that there are people out there making these kind of decisions about dog ownership *without* the support of the BBC. Or indeed anyone else. I was surprised the breeder let her have one.


----------



## JennBags (15 February 2020)

Bumping this old thread as it's being shown again and it's winding me up just as much the second time, but I can't stop watching it.  Anyone else getting their blood pressure up a second time?


----------



## splashgirl45 (15 February 2020)

i watched it the first time and decided i couldnt cope with the idiots again and would just get cross..felt sorry for the dogs...


----------



## JennBags (15 February 2020)

Most of them have improved with help, which is very positive. I love seeing Jura and Will doing the search and rescue, it's worth watching the others just for that.


----------

